# 3 for 3 Cobia 4-13-2013 Little Boat



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

We caught 3 Cobia today out of a 22' Blazer Bay no tower using pin fish and jig heads with 15lb test line with 30lb fluorocarbon leader. Today is the my first time catching a Cobia so I was pretty excited. I caught 1 and Capt. Jim caught 2 all back to back Capt. Jim hooked up and said Cobia and I started reeling my line in close to the boat then stopped it, and bam I was on to. We got them in the boat and he hooks up again with the others still alive we gave one away to a boat that was beside us other wise we would of let it swim. The 2 smaller one were 25lb and 27lb and the big one for us today was 45lb. What a day done by 12:45 I am still stoked as I type this. 
Tight lines,


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats on a fine haul!!!!!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very cool ! Sounds like an exciting day. Im still looking for my first. Great job and thanks for the report


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats, on a fine day out on the water!!


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations . Its gotta feel good.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Yeah its one check mark added to the bucket list of fish thats for sure. Thanks for the kind comments guys. 
Tight lines


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Awesome report!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great Job Guy's..!! There weren't many caught today and you guys did very well..!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Jealous for sure! !!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!!!! Great job guys!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lot of good eating right there in those two for sure.
thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, now thats good stuff!


----------

